

What software to use for support/new development? - andre

As a web developer, there's always new products being developed as wells as old products that need to be supported, what systems or software do you use to manage this mess? It coming to a point where I need a real system because items are starting to fall through the cracks.
======
christo16
Lighthouse app: <http://lighthouseapp.com/>

